# Starting Leash Training



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello Everyone, I was just wondering how I can get little Oreo used to his leash. He walks in the house, from the living room to the kitchen ( where we usually take him for meals  ) just fine, but when we try outdoors he will not budge in anyway. I don't wish to force him, I want it to come naturally from him. Any suggestions?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Lots and Lots of treats, toys and praise. Keep it fun and exciting. Keep your voice happy and encouraging. Jump around, anything to get his attention on you and not the leash. Use a light weight leash. Soon he will jump for joy when he sees the leash. Hope this helps.

Debbie & Sam


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay, will do  My daugher, 2 yrs, and I went out to our mailbox and took Oreo. He was fascinated by all the fluffy white stuff  He doesn't like the side walk, it just might be because we have carpeted floors. He will have to get over this somehow... Lynn, may I ask what your hubby did to help your little guy?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The biggest problem I see with people trying to train any dog to a leash is that they train them to pull instead. Don't match the force on the leash when the dog pulls. Take him back with a bit more pressure. It's not a JERK but an explanation. NEVER let him pull. A short leash works best to start with. Start when they are ready to be active and not when they are lazy. Go with a bit more speed to start with. 

The easiest way is to go for long walks. It's about a mile from our house out to the main road. We baby sat for an adult dog once who the owners could not get to respect the leash. Pam took him on a walk up to the highway and by the time they got back the Havanese knew how to lead. Of course that would be too long for a puppy but the idea is the same. On a long walk they find out that the easy way is the correct way. The walk needs to be long enough that they start to find that out.

Watch Cesar on Friday nights on the National Geographic channel. That's the way you do it. Like he does. It doesn't take long but like any animal training the timing is what's most important.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

With Kodi we made a game of it. We were in PA for the weekend and just started walking him around the grounds of the hotel, one holding the leash and one calling to him. With Shelby, it was easy. She just runs after Kodi.
PS - Shelby found her bark and is using it on anyone who walks past the house.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I sent out a PM last night for more info on Tom's suggestion, and I have posted it here as I am sure we all find Tom's suggestions very helpful - our very own Dog Whisperer:

I thank you for your reply. Please bear with me, when I ask if you could clarify "How" someone would actually train a dog to pull on a lead? I really would like to know, so that I don't do that. So, for instance I am now on the sidewalk, in front of our condo, Oreo is sitting and won' budge, could you please tell me what you would do in this instance? I do watch the dog whisperer and I do agree with Cesar's way of doing things. It just feels like I am dragging him along. I don't want to be soft, so that Oreo thinks he can start pulling me where HE wants to go, but how can I do it in a calm assertive manner? Oreo has alot of energy that NEEDS to be dicipated with long walks. I want to get started, so any pointers in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you again Tom for your time.  

Tom Wrote:

This question would have been perfectly fine on the forum for everyone 
to see. 

I don't know without being there. Maybe it's the sidewalk. The best 
time for leash training is when the pup is ready to go with lots of 
energy. Maybe start in the house or in a hallway somewhere that he's used 
to playing in. Outside on the sidewalk might be a little overwhelming 
right now. And don't feel like you have to do it right now or tomorrow 
at 2:30. He'll learn.

What I meant by teaching a dog to pull is by just letting him pull 
without a correction. Never hold the leash for the dog to pull. Havanese 
especially are very smart and can learn a bad habit really quickly. 
He has to come back from pulling and relax, stop when you stop, and go 
when you go.

It's hard for puppies as they don't have much of an attention span yet. 
I don't even know at what age we teach leading on a leash. We don't 
have such a schedule. Probably just when they are ready. 

I teach foals to lead on day 2 simply because they can get too strong 
later and right after they nurse they have a few minutes where they are 
receptive to learning but pretty soon will just want to lay down to 
sleep and getting them used to being handled starts as soon as they are 
born. Puppies are different. Horses have to be ready to run soon after 
they are born.

Good luck, Tom


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If you are just talking about a nice soft walk rather than an obedience type heel. I just try to be more interesting than what is around me. This can be accomplished with a praising voice, treats, a favorite toy. Obviously if the dog is pulling or sitting down, he isn't understanding what you are asking of him, so I think it is my job to communicate better.

Dora was the type of puppy that when she would get to the end of the lead rather than pull, she would sit down. So to teach her that she needs to walk with the lead, I would say "let's go" in my high pitch lets have fun voice. Maybe show her toy. When she would get up and walk... "yes, good girl." Now 2 years later, she is a bit more assertive when walking around the neighborhood and definetly doesn't sit down on her favorite walks! Just practice to get what you want. Obviously with a puppy, you are going to have to go shorter and keep your sessions longer.

In the puppy class they teach at my area, one of the things they start off with is just letting the puppy drag the loosh leash. Play this game in your backyard-obviously supervised. The dog will get use to the feel of the collar and leash. Then start with the actually walk with the toy or the treat.

She has never been one to pull fortunetly. I think early on I taught her attention to me and this has helped. She has also been pretty easy to teach to heel in obedience too. 

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Amanda and All for your helpful suggestions. Time and patience in this case is the key. I will keep you all posted


----------



## Pepper & Honey's Mom (Dec 8, 2006)

I just wanted to add that you don't HAVE to do all your leash training outside. When our German Shepherd was a puppy, she had the same sort of issues as your dog--wouldn't budge on the leash. I felt so terrible trying to drag her down the rough sidewalk, so I decided to work on it indoors for awhile. We would walk from room to room together, and she soon learned to stay by my side, sit when I stopped, etc. Oh, and our house was only 1,200 sq ft, so it wasn't like we were going on a stroll through our mansion or anything  ! I just wanted you to know that its an option!! Good luck!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I found that Ollie hated a leash and a collar but immediately did fine when I put his harness on - he didn't like the feel around the neck of a collar on walks - are you using a harness?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I was thinking about this and it might be like starting a horse under saddle. We don't put a saddle and bridle on for the first time AND get on to ride. We put the saddle on one day, maybe several, and let the horse get used to that before we ask another question. With horses it's really important to ask only one question at the time-first because they're not as quick learners as dogs are and also they are big enough to hurt you. We only get in the saddle after the horse doesn't get worked up over having it on. We have our own whole system of training horses but that's another story. Anyway..........

I'm thinking that maybe it would be a good idea to just clip the leash on in the house while you are watching the pup and let him get used to having it on and dragging it around. That way when you go outside he's not having to process too many new "questions" since he already knows what the leash is.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for all your feedback. My son and I have taken the suggestion to walk him around the house. He seems to like "exploring" with us, as he has never been allowed anywhere but our living room and kitchen. He really LOVES to trot into the kitchen - you can see how bouncy he gets as he gets closer and closer. I just love his "springy" step - he is so cute 

As for the too many questions, you are right Tom. I don't want to turn him off the leash, so baby steps it will be. A little bit at a time  Thank you again.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
In the begiining I got a very very light , very thin leash . One that you would use on a toy poddle or a yorkshire terrier I would put it on him in the kitchen with his collar not his harness .He would then drag it around while he played . I was with him at all times . DO not leave them alone they can get caught .. He did not like it in the beginning and he would fight it . I did it every day and I would leave it on for a few minutes longer each day . Never that long only 4-5 minutes and then take it off - then eventually got used to it . Sometimes I would hold it up sometimes he would drag it . He learned the difference that it tugged less when I held it .. 
I never left it on him for long periods . Then after a week I took him outside on the grass and do the same thing . I know it is hard for you as you live in snow country . and it is very cold on those sensitive little paws not to mention the salt . Be sure to wash his feet when you bring him indoors .
By the time he went to puppy class he accepted a heavier nylon leash . All the leashes I used were light nylon , . I got them at petco or petsmart . 
Now I use a harness when I walk him .
It is funny but no one mentions using a harness when they walk their dogs. It is not a training harness - just a small dog harness but it does not stress the neck as much and it is easier to manage the dog .
Even thought the neck is strong and muscular in a large dog . You have to be careful with smaller dogs amd I think a harness is key .


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I never used a collar on Kodi. I always used a harness on my big dogs so I just thought it would be easier. They took to walking right away. I don't think they like having a collar around their necks. At least mine don't. 

I have tried a collar because I wanted to keep their tags on them at all times, but they don't seem to like them. Kodi is microchipped, and Shelby will be when she is spayed. Do you all keep ID tags on your dogs all the time? Any suggestions?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I use colors and leashes with my standards, but with Bugsy I started out and am using harness and leash. We had no problem what so ever, as he took to it right away. I also take off the colors off my other two as soon as we get home from a walk, as I see no need to have them in the house and backyard that's completely fenced in. All my dogs are microchipes as well.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

A harness may be your ticket. I know our breeder has recommended a harness for novices. She worries about too much strain on their little necks. I guess you just need to find out what works for you.

I plan on starting with a harness too. My last dog, the terrorist (Cairn Terrier) was always able to slip out of her colar no matter how tight you made it. It used to scare me. But now after being on this forum and research, I think I was dealing with an alpha female. She definitely was a handful.....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We have always used a collar - actually my guys have two collars. They are on the electric fence & that collar they wear all day from the time they get up till they go to bed. I do have tags on those collars as I offer a reward if they are lost. They also have collars that we put on when on leash & I also have tags on that. Both Lily& Lexi are microchipped and Logan will be when he is fixed. I feel, better safe than sorry!! I did want to try the puppia harness on Logan but my groomer said that harnesses cause bad mats. Has anyone had that problem?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I used a harness on Sam until he was about 7 months old. The matting and tangling the harness caused was too much. We switched to a collar, it also causes tangles but in a smaller area so he only wears it when we are out for our walks. He doesn't wear anything in the house or backyard.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> We have always used a collar - actually my guys have two collars. They are on the electric fence & that collar they wear all day from the time they get up till they go to bed. I do have tags on those collars as I offer a reward if they are lost. They also have collars that we put on when on leash & I also have tags on that. Both Lily& Lexi are microchipped and Logan will be when he is fixed. I feel, better safe than sorry!! I did want to try the puppia harness on Logan but my groomer said that harnesses cause bad mats. Has anyone had that problem?


I found a rolled, soft cord harness hand made by Timerbline for approx $14.00 that I recommend to my puppy buyers. Doesn't mat the coat, and less strain on the neck. To get one you would need to contact the manufacture direct or go to their web site as the place I use to buy them from has gone out of business.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kathy - did you spell that correctly?? Is it Timbaline or timberland?? I tried to go online but could not find it. Thanks. Laurie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oops, my fingers aren't awake yet! Yes, I typed it wrong, it is Timberwolf, here is the link! Man I am not with it at all this morning, sorry folks!

Click here: Timberwolf Pet Products: Harnesses


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks I am going to check it out. !!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie is microchiped but I still keep a light collar on him with a tag as I am always concerned about someone leaving a door open or a gate with kids coming and going - we just slip the harness on for walks - part of his routine when he gets to go on a walk - he sees us get it and he knows what is next!!! Funny thing is - when we get to one street to cross he does his "duty" right smack in the middle of the street.....strange!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I think I need to clarify something I said regarding a harness .
My dog wears a collar as well all day long . He has his ID Tag on it and I am sure you all know when they are puppies you have to check it frequently at least once a week to make sure it does not get too tight as they grow so fast . I use what is called a rolled collar as it does not seem to stick in their hair as much . 
Also if you use agroomer be sure to check the collar when you pick them up as sometimes their assistants put the collars on too tight . 

I use the harness only for walks. I put it on at the beginning and then I take it off as soon as I come back . Like a collar the harness has to be sized correctly and checked frequently ..He does not wear it all day or ever in the crate or sherpa bag. 
Better pet stores have a harness that clasps up over the back . It has a divider that goes through the legs .I find it works best but they are hard to find ..
The puppy class we attended would not let us use a harness . Most of the dogs there were larger dogs and as I said their necks are more muscular and stronger .
I feel the harness is better for the little guys like toy poodles maltese and Havanese .


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to check back in with you and let you know how Oreo is progressing. I have been implementing your suggestions and now we can go outside and after about 10-20 secs of hesitation, Oreo is now walking short distances with us. I take him out before his lunch - trying to work out an appetite, as he is not much of an eater. Our walks start of with his little tail in the "unsure" position, then after a few minutes his little tail is held high and curled over his back. He gets a bit nervous when seeing cars, but I don't acknowledge that, I sing high praises when his is moving ever so smoothly by my side. I have found these walks really help to tire him out and I find he pays more attention to us. Thank you all again for all your valuable advice


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job! Also really good for you to walk confidently when he is unsure. Probably the worst thing you can do is cuddle the dog or give it human emotion when it acts scared. You would be enforcing the wrong behavior. I made the mistake of doing this with Isabelle when I lived in Ann Arbor. When she would get unsure of things, I would just pick her up-bad little dog habit! She became really scared of statutes, garbage cans, buses, etc. I have had a hard time untraining all of those scary mentalities! It has taken quite awhile to get her to the point where we can go downtown and she isn't in her little dog bag hiding. I learned what a total monster I created when I took her to Chicago and neither of us had fun!

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I know what you mean about our human emotion getting the better of us. I have caught myself just wanting to pick him up and bring him to where I am. It's tough training ourselves more than what they accept as being normal. I guess we just need to keep on plugging and not give up


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oreo will get the hang of it soon. This is a whole new world he has to get used to - sights, sounds, smells. You could also try rging him to follow you if you offer him a treat. That is how we did it in training class. 

Kodi did great with leash training. I used a harness and he loved it. With Shelby, she is is a harness but attacks the leash. When we finally get going, she attacks Kodi. She will run in circles and then lay on someones lawn while Kodi smells whatever he has to smell. Shelby is so funny. I'm sure she will learn soon. She already learned "sit" and we are working on "down".


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am writing in to let you know how happy we are that Oreo is getting the hang of it. I always had to remind myself all your encouraging words when he would just freeze up and pull back on his lead. The only problem I encountered was that he would scream in pain from the cold snow. Well, I found some muttlucks online, ordered them and they arrived today. I tried them out today, and although initially here in the house he did not like them, he was whimpering, when we got outside he really got the hang of it. It was freezing out there, me in my thick Columbia jacket and warm boots, my daughter in her snowsuit and Oreo in his little knit sweater and muttlucks. The sight must have been funny - we were the only onese out there  But the cold did not phase him this time - Thank goodness for his brand new muttlucks  They are funny looking though


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What !! No camera !! That would have made some great pictures.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

No worries, he is still getting the hang of it and good idea about the camera. I will do that tommorrow - it is funny when you look at him, but he was much more comfortable


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello Everyone. Just though I would fill you in on how Oreo is doing. Actually I am in dire need of your advice. I must be doing something wrong because for the past 2 weeks he has been walking well but, as you already know, Oreo used to do this "mule" or "donkey" move where he'd just drop his little bummy on the floor and say "nope, I am not moving!!". When I walk him now, i notice he is trying to pull slightly forward, about 6 - 8 inches ahead and about 1 foot to the side away from me. I walk him on my left hand side. Help?! I am doing as suggested, to stop until he comes back and sits, but sometimes he just stands there no matter how long we stand!!  As stated before I don't want to be a "jerk" and inadvertantly teach him how to pull. But I need to know HOW someone goes ahead to teach dogs how to pull on the leash as opposed to walking nicely by the side, so that I don't do it. Sorry about the ramble, I want to work on this because with past dogs in my family, we DID have this problem. Any suggestions from you would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Okay, it's good we have forward motion now. After you have forward it's easy.

Teaching to pull is just matching his pulling force and letting him lean against the end of the leash-for any amount of time.

It does require corrections but not to jerk him back. Pull him back where he's supposed to be-quickly but not with a jerk. The skill in it comes in how hard you pull him back. It needs to be as firm as necessary but not so hard and quick to hurt or scare him. It's really more an explanation than anything else. It has to be immediate and it has to be everytime he's not where he's supposed to be. Long walks are best. Sometimes it only takes one walk. The length of time it takes will depend on how good you can explain it to him with just the leash.

The idea is to teach him to respond to the lightest pressure from the leash as possible. Ideally he should walk beside you with no pressure at all from the leash. Use no pressure unless there is a correction needed. The goal should be that he responds when he feels you lift the leash but before you actually have to get it even straight between him and you.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you Tom - I get now - I actually GET IT!! I will try it with his walk later this morning and let you know how it goes. As soon as I feel any slight pull, I will not be rough, or even jerky when I correct him back to where he should be and then keep walking. Thank you for that explanation, it really describes what to do in this instance  This will be helpful to many for sure


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't wait until he pulls. Correct before it becomes a pull. As in when he leans in the wrong direction or thinks about going in the wrong direction or speed. Of course this is too much to be able to expect to start with but that's the goal.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

We went for our second daily walk today and he did very weil. He got the idea fairly quickly and I made sure to correct gently. He got it!! I cannot wait until it warms up more here, so that I can take him on long walks  
Tom, thank you for that helpful description and will do on correcting him before he pulls


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You should see my two on a walk. Once they get their business over with, they think it's time to play and start jumping on each other. And I am tripping over them both. We must look like a sight out there.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Irnfit, that must be a sight. I guess they get all excited to get out in the fresh air!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all, my wife and I are first time dog owners....We have Max, he's now 4 months old.

Here is my problem which just started yesterday. Max loves to go for walks on his leash/gentle leader. He absolutley loves it and has been going on 2 mile walks for the past month and a half. Yesterday he refused to walk, period...I tried gentle tugs, cheering him on, treats everything....he just would either sit there or stand there and not budge. He did the exact same thing today with my wife. 

Any suggestions or thoughts...I would appreciate them.

Rick


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rick, welcome to your little one, what a cutie. I would think it could be several things. Either something scared him on his last walk. Or maybe the weather is bad where you are (not sure, East Coast is coated in ice right now) OR he is trying to take control of you guys. If you know it is not fear, or the weather, I would somehow get him on his walk. Maybe carry him for a little while & then put him down. Maybe 2 miles is too much for him?? I know that my girls were never able to go over the 1 mile mark. Good Luck!!
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Rick and welcome to the forum. 

Did anything change or happen yesterday that made Max not want to walk. Maybe something happened that scared him. A loud noise, screeching brakes, etc? Maybe you should try and change the route, he could be bored. Do you have a dog park near you where he can meet and play with other dogs?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julia, we must be on the same page tonight!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great minds think alike, right.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Julia and Laurie,

Thanks for getting back to me. My wife, Paula and I appreciate your replies. Neither one of us can think of anything that scared him, other than the usual loud truck, motorcycle or other dogs that bark behind fences. The weather, well we live in the Seattle area so our weather is usually mild by eastern standards....he loves the rain (which really works out well in Seattle). 

I did take him out later today and did exactly what you suggested. I carried him about 2 blocks to the power trail and he was pretty good. Stopped a few times but after the first mile he was back to normal. I swear he could go for 5 miles......he's always ready for more but I don't want to get him dehydrated. We'll see what happens tomorrow.

Thanks again for your help, we've been married for 37 years and Max is our first dog (we had big dogs when I was growing up and my wife has never been exposed to dogs). I'll try to get a better picture.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rick, I am glad things seem to be getting better. My husband & I are married 23 years, and always had cats, rabbits, ferrets, hamsters etc. These are our first dogs as well, and the best thing that we ever did!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Rick if you live where there is alot of traffice noise dont worrie he will get use to it. I live right next to a freeway the first week Yoda was very scared of the noise but now he does not fase him at all. Just keep talking to him telling him its ok and pet him alot when you say it.Is there like a cat that could of scared him to it can be so many things just do the its ok thing.Then act like its no big deal.Because if you make it a big deal then that can bring other problems in to the picture and you dont want that. Yoda now can walk next to running cars and he dont even think any of it. Which can be could but bad at the same time he is not affraid of cars . Just take your time if you are able try walking him around things that are kind of loud not to loud if he gets a little scare just hold him and say its ok and put him back down just work slowly I have seen animals that are really scared of loud noises I beleave in getting them use to loud noises at a young age then nothing seems to bother them good luck and I know you will work threw this .


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great thread guys. I started Houston on short walks in the Hallway of the house and he loves it. I cannot wait until we can go for longer walks.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

RickR said:


> Hi all, my wife and I are first time dog owners....We have Max, he's now 4 months old.
> 
> Here is my problem which just started yesterday. Max loves to go for walks on his leash/gentle leader. He absolutley loves it and has been going on 2 mile walks for the past month and a half. Yesterday he refused to walk, period...I tried gentle tugs, cheering him on, treats everything....he just would either sit there or stand there and not budge. He did the exact same thing today with my wife.
> 
> ...


Well, here it is a month and a half later and Max refused to go with me on a walk today......I ended up carrying him outside but he wasn't having any part of it. This time though Paula figured it out.....she was boiling some chicken which she adds little bits to his dry food....so the chicken was cooking and it was real close to dinner time. I go out for a walk of my own and Paula and Max met me later....he just wanted that chicken and dinner....that was so funny to us.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

RickR, That is so funny.  Good thing you found out the answer so you can plan your walks, so they are a more convenient time for Max. LOL


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

This just shows how smart they are!! I do have a question about walking a puppy. Izzy does really well on our walks around the block...my question is, how far is OK for a 15 wk old puppy? She has plenty of energy, but I don't want to harm her joints with too much pounding on the pavement. I know this was an issue with our lab, but I don't know about the smaller breeds. Any ideas on that??
THanks, Judy


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Debbie,

Isn't that the truth.....your reply cracked me up.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Judy, 
Lot's of walking won't harm the joints, but lot's of jumping off furniture can. Enjoy the walks and Izzy will let you know when she is tired.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:bump2::bump2:


----------

